# reach adjustment



## blizzardrider (Feb 25, 2005)

how do i adjust the reach on my dura ace 7900 shifters


----------



## 2002 (Nov 19, 2007)

Remove front plate on the brake lever. Insert a small screwdriver adjacent to the brake cable to adjust reach.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

how about for Ultegra 6700/6750?


----------

